# Conjunctivitis. ...AGAIN.



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I will be taking Hemi into the vet's yet again for conjunctivitis today. We have had to deal with it twice already ( she is six months old). Hemi has it in both eyes and of course it really showed up over the weekend. 

One vet in the clinic I go to said she may need surgery. Has anyone else had this done with their dog? We are seeing the head vet/owner of the clinic this morning as he has lots of experience with eyes. 

I have used the same drops for the last two infections. Hemi is sick of eye drops and my training with the clicker and high value treats is just not cutting it. 

I really don't want her to go under anesthesia for something like conjunctivitis.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin had several bouts of conjunctivitis in her first year - to the point that I didn't bother taking her to the vet each time but just used the ointment left from the previous time! It took a couple of goes to get the right ointment - one type of drop didn't work so well - and she also got used to daily cleaning of her eyes with very high value treats involved!! 

I finally decided it was worse when we'd been on the beach, so now I always wipe her eyes well if we've done a beach visit when the sand is dry.

She's not had it for about a year now, although she does have a permanently weepy eye due to a duct not being properly developed, but that's clear tears, not infected gunk. Seems excessive to have surgery for infection, but if possible could you see a specialist ophthalmologist with her? Our regular vets has a visiting consultant that we saw with Pippin, and I was much happier than one of the usual vets doing anything surgical with her tiny eyes.

Let us know what the head vet says won't you?


----------

